# Magic Vs Aston Martin DB9



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

I had this beauty booked in for a correction detail as the owner started noticing that (these small swirly scratches) were appearing and wanted them to go.

So i arrived at the customers and proceeded to wash the car with my usual technique and then pulled it into the garage to start the correction work.
I proceeded to correct the car with 3M fast cut plus with a little mix of Ultrafina on the pad also.




























I found that there were a few little patches of repair work so had to go a little easy on these but all in all the car corrected well and finished down amazingly.
A few during shots:










































































The owner had asked for a wax for this car so i decided on Z Destiny with the car fully corrected and wipeddown with IPA i went on to HD Clense the car and apply the wax.

The car then received a final wipe down and rolled out of the garage to take the final shots.


























































































































And my favorite shot:










Thank you

Robbie


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Spot on mate, looks awesome. :thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Stunning :thumb:

Love the last pic too, shame the tyre ruins it for me :lol:


----------



## jake_b (Jan 9, 2008)

that last pic looks like liquid reflection or there is something invisible.. awesome!!!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Silva1 said:


> Stunning :thumb:
> 
> Love the last pic too, shame the tyre ruins it for me :lol:


When i post pics of a highly polished car i have to put something in the pic that shows it is a car or people dont tend to believe you :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## Dynamics (Dec 27, 2006)

Nice van Buddy.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Dynamics said:


> Nice van Buddy.


How cool is that :lol: your faced with a highly polished DB9 on a detailing forum and you comment on how nice my van is :thumb:

TOP MAN :lol:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Valet Magic said:


> When i post pics of a highly polished car i have to put something in the pic that shows it is a car or people dont tend to believe you :thumb:
> 
> Robbie


Though it would look very futuristic


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Had a go myself


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

nice job mate


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Absoloutely loving that Robbie.... tremendous work as always!


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

lovely finish mate


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Lovely Robbie

Baz


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Fantastic work but then I wouldn't expect anything less :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Silva1 said:


> Had a go myself


Cool, looks like a waterfall or Predator.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunnin

my favourite car of all time


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Offyourmarks said:


> lovely finish mate


Cheers Matt

Did you get your little delivery from me? :thumb:


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Great turn around :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

WOW!! that looks fantastic mate :thumb: 

Was the owner pleased?


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice Robbie looks great....


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

That looks great, my boss has the same car in the same colour but I've never seen it shine like that. They are great cars and sound amazing.

Sveneng


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Sveneng said:


> That looks great, my boss has the same car in the same colour but I've never seen it shine like that. They are great cars and sound amazing.
> 
> Sveneng


Thanks mate and by all means pass on my number :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

I'll let him know and point him to this thread,

Sveneng


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Well done there fantastic job on that aston :thumb:


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Very good work:thumb: lovely glossy shine and rich depth to the paint


----------



## 94Luke (Mar 8, 2008)

Nice work there Robbie, fantastic reflection shot



Silva1 said:


>


Thats looks really cool, reminds me of James' Bonds' Aston in Die Another Day


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice indeed - love the DB9 and that last pic is spot on :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Robbie, did you follow up with a finishing polish after FC+ ? 
You did well to get that done on your own and still have sunshine for the final pics. :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> Robbie, did you follow up with a finishing polish after FC+ ?
> You did well to get that done on your own and still have sunshine for the final pics. :thumb:


I always use UF with FC+ 
Why you would ask such a question i dont know  if there is something you want to know just ask. i pride myself on the work i do and the level of time it takes is totally irrelavent.
Sorry if my reply seems a little heavy but it seems to me that you have a problem with the job i have done on this car.

Robbie


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Gleammachine said:


> Robbie, did you follow up with a finishing polish after FC+ ?
> You did well to get that done on your own and still have sunshine for the final pics. :thumb:


Like Robbie, I tend to do cars that size over two days. Plenty sunshine the day after


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Oooh, nice car that - really nice. And the finish looks superb on the paint, lovely after pics as well!


----------



## karburn (Feb 1, 2008)

The last shot makes it appear that the DB9 has it's own cloaking device.  That and all the other photos are a real testement to your work. Excellent.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looks superb :thumb:

great pics as well


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

looking suave :thumb::argie:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Valet Magic said:


> I always use UF with FC+
> Why you would ask such a question i dont know  if there is something you want to know just ask. i pride myself on the work i do and the level of time it takes is totally irrelavent.
> Sorry if my reply seems a little heavy but it seems to me that you have a problem with the job i have done on this car.
> 
> Robbie


Just to verify, spoke to Robbie this afternoon, my post was in no way questioning or critisising his work, *quite the opposite*, sometimes posts don't come across in the manner they are written, so the love and harmony is restored.:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Wonderdetail said:


> Like Robbie, I tend to do cars that size over two days. Plenty sunshine the day after


Thanks Paul, I've no doubt, and was commending Robbie as I thought he'd managed it in a day from his write up, after speaking with him I now know he took them the following day.:thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Silva1 said:


> Had a go myself


little scrotes swiped the wheels before I could finias taking the pictures... wasnt left in West Belfast by any chance!!!!!

nice job Robbie the vans looking mint and the Aston is looking as wet as a 18 year old on prom night!!!!!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Nice work Robbie, looks very good indeed.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Oooh, nice car that - really nice. And the finish looks superb on the paint, lovely after pics as well!


Thanks Dave im just glad they had lovely surroundings for the after shots :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

karburn said:


> The last shot makes it appear that the DB9 has it's own cloaking device.  That and all the other photos are a real testement to your work. Excellent.


Thankyou for your kind comment. :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Ronnie said:


> little scrotes swiped the wheels before I could finias taking the pictures... wasnt left in West Belfast by any chance!!!!!
> 
> nice job Robbie the vans looking mint and the Aston is looking as wet as a 18 year old on prom night!!!!!


Just read this and PMSL :lol:


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Very nice mate. Glad your still enjoying the Destiny. That last pic looks like one of Bonds invisible Aston's!!! :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

MickCTR said:


> Very nice mate. Glad your still enjoying the Destiny. That last pic looks like one of Bonds invisible Aston's!!! :thumb:


If im honest i try to use Zaino on all my details but occasionally i do get the odd customer that asks for a wax :thumb:


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Valet Magic said:


> If im honest i try to use Zaino on all my details but occasionally i do get the odd customer that asks for a wax :thumb:


Hey, i'll have it back if you want. I've got about £20 quid left after buying the S until payday lol! :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

MickCTR said:


> Hey, i'll have it back if you want. I've got about £20 quid left after buying the S until payday lol! :thumb:


Ill keep hold of it for now


----------



## Clarkep (Jul 17, 2008)

Lovely work on a lovely car :buffer:

In your position is it not a bit dangerous whilst spending many hours correcting to have Del boy's jewellery collection hanging from your wrist ? one slip and it could get very nasty !!! :doublesho


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Clarkep said:


> Lovely work on a lovely car :buffer:
> 
> In your position is it not a bit dangerous whilst spending many hours correcting to have Del boy's jewellery collection hanging from your wrist ? one slip and it could get very nasty !!! :doublesho


My ring and braclet are worn while i machine but removed for any hand 2 paint contact process :thumb:


----------



## Clarkep (Jul 17, 2008)

Valet Magic said:


> My ring and braclet are worn while i machine but removed for any hand 2 paint contact process :thumb:


''Doning the bling for the polishing'' :lol::thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Clarkep said:


> ''Doning the bling for the polishing'' :lol::thumb:


Its all about the bling baby


----------



## Ultimate Valet (Aug 28, 2006)

nice results. Stunning. What is the car in the garage or car port with the central 2 piped exhaust?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Ultimate Valet said:


> nice results. Stunning. What is the car in the garage or car port with the central 2 piped exhaust?


The daily - Mini cooper S :thumb:


----------



## mikecc (Dec 10, 2007)

Wow that looks great.

Mike.


----------



## Mojito (Nov 25, 2008)

Awesome finish! I wish it was my car!


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Valet Magic said:


>


Love this picture. :thumb:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Excellent work Robbie, I'm very impressed. Cheap as chips at the moment these Astons! Credit Crunch - Yummy!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

N8KOW said:


> Excellent work Robbie, I'm very impressed. Cheap as chips at the moment these Astons! Credit Crunch - Yummy!


The only reason i havnt bought one is because i have 3 kids ( Yeah right ) :lol:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Keep up the good work Robbie, your an excellent detailer!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

N8KOW said:


> Keep up the good work Robbie, your an excellent detailer!


Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## vauxhall (Aug 26, 2008)

Superb job, those after shots are stunning:thumb:


----------



## Flexipads World Class (Nov 11, 2008)

Snazzy job!


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Mate great job! 

In the new year ive hopefully got a DB9 to play with if you have any tips give me a shout. 

Thanks

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

How did I miss this post, simply stunning job :thumb:


----------

